# Why cant someone make a decent vac bag



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

<P>Today was sanding with my PC and about ten sheets in the new bag explodes Ive had this happen many times, tried some generic bags not much better. you would think at the price of these bags they might last at least till they fill anyone have any ideas


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't use a bag, my vac is a Starmix it has a large filter and a cloth outer bag. It has been going strong for over 6 years.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

ARI said:


> <P>Today was sanding with my PC and about ten sheets in the new bag explodes Ive had this happen many times, tried some generic bags not much better. you would think at the price of these bags they might last at least till they fill anyone have any ideas


Make sure that you are getting the correct bag....there are two different versions made for the PC vac.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm the same as Gaz, I use a starmix and don't use bags, I don't think they will warranty them if you don't use their bags but who cares when they last many many years anyway, after each room I take the top off and run my hand around the inside of the cloth filter to help keep the suction up, then clean the filters with compressed air after each job, and after maybe 6 houses I wash the filters in water.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Dont even start me on vac bags :furious: I have a festool, The paper bags use to be good, I could get about 3 fills and emptys from one before it was getting done, Now, They just blow, From new, Sometimes in the first few minutes.

They were paper $20 a shot, Now i managed to get some paper bags with white fabric covering same price for festool, Havent tryed em yet but they have to be better, I hope 

They do a long life bag....For how much you think???.........Go on.................Guess................$90???....................$200????.....
$300???.............Nope, keep going.........Try $390 for one long life bag.........FESTOOL YOU RIP OFF BA$TARDS :furious:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> I'm the same as Gaz, I use a starmix and don't use bags, I don't think they will warranty them if you don't use their bags but who cares when they last many many years anyway, after each room I take the top off and run my hand around the inside of the cloth filter to help keep the suction up, then clean the filters with compressed air after each job, and after maybe 6 houses I wash the filters in water.


I think you're too gentle with your vac.mine is 8 years old and when I start sanding I don't stop till the end of the day or job.I never washed the filter(I didn't even know that's possible) just sometimes I blow the dust with compressor and it's still going strong.....starmix the best vac in the world :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

keke said:


> I think you're too gentle with your vac.mine is 8 years old and when I start sanding I don't stop till the end of the day or job.I never washed the filter(I didn't even know that's possible) just sometimes I blow the dust with compressor and it's still going strong.....starmix the best vac in the world :yes:


Yep they are good, if you do wash the filters make sure they are crispy bone dry before using again, my last starmix only died because the circuit board got wet and popped/short circuited.....long story don't ask (my fault) :whistling2:, the steel starmix is better than the plastic body ones for less static shock too.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Dont even start me on vac bags :furious: I have a festool, The paper bags use to be good, I could get about 3 fills and emptys from one before it was getting done, Now, They just blow, From new, Sometimes in the first few minutes.
> 
> They were paper $20 a shot, Now i managed to get some paper bags with white fabric covering same price for festool, Havent tryed em yet but they have to be better, I hope
> 
> ...


fancy tool,expensive accessories ....do you think it's worth the price tag? :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Yep they are good, if you do wash the filters make sure they are crispy bone dry before using again, my last starmix only died because the circuit board got wet and popped/short circuited.....long story don't ask (my fault) :whistling2:, the steel starmix is better than the plastic body ones for less static shock too.


 I vac the floors on sand day..That static shock helps me zip right thru that chore.....Zap......Zap...inch:.....Zap.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Someone on here awhile ago suggested replacing paper vac bags with a reusable cloth bag from some vac units that use those ones - like ones used in wood shops for fine dust.

Maybe it could also be possible to cut and get re-stitched one of those so it fits even better(?)


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

was just on the all-wall site they have a cloth bag for drywall $49 has anybody tried one of these? you would have to get 10 -11 fills just to break even


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

ARI said:


> was just on the all-wall site they have a cloth bag for drywall $49 has anybody tried one of these? you would have to get 10 -11 fills just to break even


That's interesting.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Vacuums/Drywall-Dust-Vacuum-Bag.html


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> fancy tool,expensive accessories ....do you think it's worth the price tag? :whistling2:


It always has been worth it, The vac bags USE to be ok, Hopefully these new ones are. Festool it the best and the lower vac fits perfect in my trailer, An upright vac wouldnt fit and would be a hassel, I would still get a festool if mine died, Prob work torwards the planex.



JustMe said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Vacuums/Drywall-Dust-Vacuum-Bag.html


Isnt it just?? Might have to try it one day, Thanks for the link.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Someone on here awhile ago suggested replacing paper vac bags with a reusable cloth bag from some vac units that use those ones - like ones used in wood shops for fine dust.
> 
> Maybe it could also be possible to cut and get re-stitched one of those so it fits even better(?)


My new Qtec vac has a cloth bag! i was having a look at it before its first run tomorrow! Will let u know how it goes


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

The Porter-Cable vacuum suck anyway. I buy the Fein Vacuums and the Fein Vacuum bags. The Fein Vacuum comes with a lifetime warranty; you send it to their factory in Pittsburgh, they send it back to you fixed free of charge. Their vacuum bags are very cheap if bought in bulk. They're also relatively easy and durable enough to empty and reuse if you're really trying to stretch a buck. The Fein Vacuums can be a tad expensive but if you're patient and ontop of checking amazon.com daily, you will find yourself a good deal.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> My new Qtec vac has a cloth bag! i was having a look at it before its first run tomorrow! Will let u know how it goes


Well all i can say about it is!!!! Its F*CKIN broken!! Silly stick for me today!!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Well all i can say about it is!!!! Its F*CKIN broken!! Silly stick for me today!!!!


The vac or the bag??? Its new so you should get a replacement.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Well all i can say about it is!!!! Its F*CKIN broken!! Silly stick for me today!!!!


 You can use it as a cooler for the cold caps:whistling2::jester:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> The vac or the bag??? Its new so you should get a replacement.


F*CKIN VAC CAZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> The vac or the bag??? Its new so you should get a replacement.


I drink them 2 quick for the Gaz!:thumbsup:
I might burn it 2 save on the heating bill!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> I drink them 2 quick for the Gaz!:thumbsup:
> I might burn it 2 save on the heating bill!!!


Feeling a little tipsy "now" are we? (Mike Myers Scottish accent :whistling2......I think you got your Caz mixed up with your Gaz :laughing:


----------



## Drywaller (Jun 15, 2008)

I was talking about this a while back.
I use a floor sanding edger bag,it is a cloth bag and have been using it in my PC sander for 10 Plus years with no problems.When Its full untie and empty.The secondary car type filter will catch anything that gets by the edger bag.
They are pretty cheap.
http://hardwoodfloorsmag.com/resourc...images/570.jpg


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I was a little sceptical about this festool auto clean at first but after my first crack at a real sanding job I love it! This is the filter after about an hour and a half of sanding. I am using the optional liner bag witch is basically a garbage bag witha fancy hole in it, I have been dumping it out into another bag and reusing it. I figured out that it will make up the $450 difference over the PC vac in about 90 jobs figuring on 1 bag a job with the PC vac. Plus this vac has way more power and is super quiet.


----------

